# Yeti Gallerie ( nur Bilder )



## no-pogo11 (6. Mai 2008)

Da Yeti für mich bis Heute noch zu den Top Rädern gehören möchte ich gerne diese Gallerie eröffnen. Zeigt Eure Yeti`s. Sehe in freier Wildbahn so gut wie gar keine:-(
Ob Alt oder Neu ich will alles sehen. 
Als Anfang Yeti Nummer eins. Von 2008!


----------



## Splatter666 (6. Mai 2008)

Moin!

Dann hier auch nochmal mein LowBudget-Yeti; seine erste "richtige" Ausfahrt hats vorletztes Wochenende hinter sich gebracht  
Fährt sich klasse, auch wenn es ne Nummer kleiner sein könnte (Sloping Top Tube mal anders )...
Baujahr kann ich noch nicht mal genau sagen, müsste etwas um 92-93 sein, wegen der Zuganschläge - oder ein umgeschweisstes (wg. Kettenstrebe) aus früheren Jahrgängen  







[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

Nicht ganz so standardisierter Aufbau, wie die anderen Yetis, eben mal was anderes  

Einige Details, wie Steuersatz, Pedale, KB und evtl. Bremsanlage werden im Laufe der Zeit noch modifiziert...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (6. Mai 2008)

Gallerie gehört in Forum Abteilung Galerie. 

Guckst du unter Gallerie.


----------



## Tyler1977 (6. Mai 2008)

Sollten wir nicht lieber den Yeti Thread drüben im Klassiker Bereich weiter nutzen anstatt jetzt 2 Galerien aufzumachen?
Dort wurden mittlerweile ja auch schon modernere Bikes gepostet...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4734814#post4734814


Edit: Sehe gerade, das hier wirklich nur neue Hobel in das Forum sollen :-(

Schade, gerade bei den kleineren und Kult Marken wäre ein Gesamtüberblick schön...


----------



## Tyler1977 (6. Mai 2008)

@ no-pogp11:

Schönes Bike, aber die roten Akzente sehen imho gruselig aus.
Das blau hingegen passt fast perfekt!


----------



## no-pogo11 (6. Mai 2008)

Im Classic berreich dürfen nur alte Yets rein´. Dies sollten wir auch so lassen. Hier darf Alt und Jung auf einanderer Treffen


----------



## mrwulf (8. Mai 2008)

Oha, es gibt sie also noch die Yeti Liebhaber. Meines ist leider nicht so schön bunt im Stile der 90er aufgebaut, sondernd zum Baujahr dieses Yetis passend im elegant schwarzen 2000er Jahre Stil gehalten ;-) 


*2004er Yeti Kokopelli AS*















Das ganze mit ein paar leichten Teilen kombiniert kommt das Kokopelli auf schlanke 11,1 kg. Eventuell werde ich demnächst Scheibenbremsen nachrüsten und dann wird das Bike immer noch ganz akzeptable 11,3 kg wiegen.


Grüße...


----------



## Yeti123 (8. Mai 2008)

Zeigt mehr ich will mehr sehen. Yeti ist und bleibt Yeti


----------



## Emil_Strauss (14. Juni 2008)

Hi,

hier ist meines:






http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/69367
Mittlerweile sind einige Änderungen erfolgt:
- Judy Carbon
- Fox Vanilla 125 RL
- XT/ DT Swiss Laufräder
- Selle Italia Sondermodell
 Werde mal ein neus Bild einstellen.


----------



## pieterp (16. Juni 2008)

http://rennsport.skynetblogs.be/archive-month/2008-01














Ein ASRc ist bestellt...


----------



## Tyler1977 (16. Juni 2008)

Sehr schön und clean.
Statt dem Tune Aufkleber wäre mir der Yeti Schriftzug trotzdem lieber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_raucher (18. Juni 2008)




----------



## Fezzä__ (18. Juni 2008)

Geil!! Meeeehhhr!!


----------



## der_raucher (18. Juni 2008)

Fezzä schrieb:


> Geil!! Meeeehhhr!!



grüzi us vorarlberg herr liechtensteiner


----------



## Fezzä__ (18. Juni 2008)

seawas Österreich. Beileid eines Schweizers (wohne nur in FL) an die Leidensgenossen (Fussball ist eh sch....se)

gaaaaanz schöne sachen hast du da!


----------



## Tyler1977 (18. Juni 2008)

Schön, hätte aber nie die orangenen King Teile ans türkise Bike geschraubt, blau kommt da viel besser...


----------



## Fezzä__ (18. Juni 2008)

> blau kommt da viel besser...


...schön, wenn du das weisst....

Meine Wenigkeit findet das mango geil!! macht die Sache interessant! Weiter so! seeeehr schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KevinSwiss (18. Juni 2008)

Ach du heilige.. ich muss unbedingt mein aufgefrischtes Yeti hochladen  Das "Alte" ist noch in meiner Galerie, ich check nicht ganz wie ich das einfügen mus.. URL reinschreiben? Könnte vielleicht sonst jemand mein Rad in den Thread reinschmeissn?  
Lg
Kev

www.team-ullmann-yeti.ch


----------



## Tyler1977 (18. Juni 2008)

Fezzä schrieb:


> ...schön, wenn du das weisst....



 
Dann geh gleich auf die stille Treppe  

Ein Freund von mir hat sich auch das neue ARC geholt (würd ich nach dem Ableben meines Kokopellis auch machen, aber momentan langts dank Umzug und Auto nur für was Ziviles).
Der hat die King Parts in blau verbaut und das sieht wirklich gut aus.
Zumal sich das in anderen Parts wie seiner Fox auch wiederfindet.
Das blau passt imho am Besten zum Team Türkis des Rahmens.

Das Orange selber finde ich in passender Umgebung (siehe das Ti DeKerf) auch super und erfrischend anders.

Und um zu Leuten mit 'nem gescheiten Ton zu kommen:

@ der_raucher:

Was habt Ihr denn für Gabeln verbaut? Sind das die Corsas?
Ein paar Großaufnahmen der Komplettbikes wären auch schön.


----------



## der_raucher (19. Juni 2008)

KevinSwiss schrieb:


> Ach du heilige.. ich muss unbedingt mein aufgefrischtes Yeti hochladen  Das "Alte" ist noch in meiner Galerie, ich check nicht ganz wie ich das einfügen mus.. URL reinschreiben? Könnte vielleicht sonst jemand mein Rad in den Thread reinschmeissn?
> Lg
> Kev
> 
> www.team-ullmann-yeti.ch



Yetis haben das Siegen halt nicht verlernt


----------



## Don Trailo (19. Juni 2008)

Fezzä schrieb:


> ...schön, wenn du das weisst....
> 
> Meine Wenigkeit findet das mango geil!! macht die Sache interessant! Weiter so! seeeehr schön!



absolut!
 cheerio aus st.gallen!!


----------



## der_raucher (23. Juni 2008)

Und wieder mal auf Fahrt, letzten Samstag in Lech am Arlberg


----------



## Affekopp (23. Juni 2008)

Was sind das für Reifen auf dem Yeti und wie fahren die sich so? 

Sehen sehr interessant aus.


----------



## Tyler1977 (23. Juni 2008)

Onza Porcupines.
Einer DER Klassiker.
Wurde vor kurzem auch neu aufgelegt.
Ist imho heutzutage eher ein Liebhaberstück, aktuelle Contis/Schwalbe haben mehr Grip, sind leichter und rollen besser, an Yetis sind die aber wenn man welche kriegt fast schon ein muss.
Hab von denen und den YETI IRC noch welche im Keller, werde die aber auch schonen bis es mal wieder für ein Yeti langt.


----------



## Der Yeti (24. Juni 2008)

Mhm, dann darf meins ja hier irgendwie auch nicht fehlen


----------



## mrwulf (28. Juni 2008)

...und weil es so ein schönes und exklusives Vergnügen ist, Yeti´s zu sehen, hier nochmal meins nach dem Upgrade-Umbau. 
















Da ich nach wie vor, selbst nach Vergleichen mit anderen Fullys, von den Fahrwerks-Qualitäten meines Kokopellis überzeugt bin, 
habe ich dieses auf Disc Bremsen umgerüstet und dabei auch die Schaltung und den Kurbelsatz erneuert.



Grüße...


----------



## der_raucher (28. Juni 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Juni 2008)

Sehr schön!


----------



## der_raucher (1. Juli 2008)

Damit der Fred nicht einschläft. Sorry, nur Panoramabilder  wo Yetis einen halt so hinführen


----------



## berlin-mtbler (1. Juli 2008)

@mrwulf
Kokopelli: Sieht sehr gut aus! 

Gute Entscheidung: Aufrüsten und behalten! *der neue Kram, ist oft ..... pffft*


----------



## tzei (8. Juli 2008)

-


----------



## tzei (8. Juli 2008)

Letztes Jahr fand zum ersten Mal das Yeti-Handicap Rennen in der Schweiz statt. Natürlich waren auch die meisten Fahrer auf einem Yeti unterwegs wie die Bilder zeigen. 

Unzählige Bilder der Yeti-Bikes findet ihr auch auf der Homepage:
http://www.team-ullmann-yeti.ch

Hier ein kleiner Auszug davon..





















Neben vielen älteren Yeti-Bikes war ich auch mit meinem Hardtail unterwegs.






Auch dieses Jahr findet das Rennen wieder statt.


----------



## Dynatechrider (10. Juli 2008)

Damit auch mal ein mittelalter Yeti sich dazugesellt, mein FRO Alloy von 1998 mit allem alten was ich 1998 übrig hatte.


----------



## mrwulf (10. Juli 2008)

hmmmm, das Bild ist irgendwie zu klein...das verdient durchaus größer zu sein.

Was ich aber erkennen kann, schöne Cook Brother´s Kurbeln und ne Manitou Mach SX Ti...schönes Yeti (bis auf die Satteltasche)!!!

Grüße...



Dynatechrider schrieb:


> Damit auch mal ein mittelalter Yeti sich dazugesellt, mein FRO Alloy von 1998 mit allem alten was ich 1998 übrig hatte.


----------



## Dynatechrider (11. Juli 2008)

Benutze das bike an schönen Tagen für Touren und da braucht man halt alles mögliche daher die riesen Satteltasche. Das Bild ist bei classic bikes im groß zu sehen.

Gruß 

Dynatechrider


----------



## aggressor2 (11. Juli 2008)

YETI is geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tzei (15. Juli 2008)

Hier nochmals vergrössert mein CC-Bike. Aus Gewichtsgründen wurde extra auf die Scheibenbremsen verzichtet.


----------



## aggressor2 (15. Juli 2008)




----------



## forever (15. Juli 2008)

...wenn es eine sache gibt, die ich bei yeti immer häßlich empfand - das ätzende türkis...ja, blasphemisch..ich weiß...aber in schwarz sieht es absolut gut aus.


----------



## YETI ANDI (17. Juli 2008)

Da müssen meine wohl auch rein.
Hier mein ASR - ein geniales Marathon und Trailbike !
Jetzt im siebten Jahr im Einsatz und immer noch up to Date.


----------



## aggressor2 (17. Juli 2008)

YETI ANDI schrieb:


> Da müssen meine wohl auch rein.
> Hier mein ASR - ein geniales Marathon und Trailbike !
> Jetzt im siebten Jahr im Einsatz und immer noch up to Date.



sehr schön! ich will auch ein asr...


----------



## YETI ANDI (17. Juli 2008)

Hier mein F.R.O von '92
Ab und zu auch noch im Einsatz.
Und mein A.R.C (Rahmen seit '94 im Einsatz).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrwulf (18. Juli 2008)

Oh, sehr geiles ASR!!! Schöne Farbabstimmung und die umlackierte Fox Gabel passt ja wirklich perfekt zum Bike.

Musstest Du in den sieben Jahren mal den Lagersatz des Hinterbaus erneuern? 

Ich bin jetzt 4 Jahre mit meinem Koko unterwegs und noch ist die Lagerung top! Aber ich weiß gar nicht, ob ich es mitbekomme, wenn die Lager hinüber sind.




YETI ANDI schrieb:


> Da müssen meine wohl auch rein.
> Hier mein ASR - ein geniales Marathon und Trailbike !
> Jetzt im siebten Jahr im Einsatz und immer noch up to Date.


----------



## YETI ANDI (18. Juli 2008)

Das Kokopelli sieht auch klasse aus. Schwarz -weiß -zeitlos.
Die rot eloxierten Teile kommen auch ganz gut.
Was die Lagerung betrifft:Ich habe nach 2 Jahren die Gleitlager der Schwinge gegen Wälzlager getauscht. 
Ergebniss:besseres Ansprechverhalten des Hinterbaus und Wartungsfreiheit.
(Eigenbau-Industrielager in Schwinge eingepresst,Aufnahme im Rahmen modifiziert)
Der Rest ist noch orginal und spielfrei.
Ich cheke einmal pro Jahr die Lagerung.
Dämpfer am Dolbgbone lösen,Bolzen entfernen dann den Hinterbau bewegen und auf Leichtgängigkeit und Spiel prüfen.


----------



## Emil_Strauss (28. August 2008)

Damit hier nix einschläft:






[/URL][/IMG]





Gerade im Aufbau. 2009 werde ich wohl noch ne weisse HS33 anbauen.
Und evtl. noch ne neue, natürlich weisse Sattelstütze.

Grüße Emil
Ach ja, Koko gibts auch noch:





Aber 11.3 kg schaff ich damit nicht....


----------



## Tyler1977 (28. August 2008)

Sehr schön! 

Wusste gar nicht, daß das aktuelle ARC noch Cantisockel hat 

Nur die Manitou ist fast etwas dünn am Bike. Ne Menja mit Firm Tech hätte sich da durchaus empfohlen (bin mit meiner sehr zufrieden, ist aber etwas schwerer als die R7, dafür die Firm Tech Bremse leichter und steifer).
Ich würde keine weisse Stütze verbauen. Die gibt es momentan nur von FSA und sind optisch auch nicht der Bringer. Lieber eine schwarze WCS passend zu den weissen Ritchey Parts und einen schöneren Sattel wie z.B. einen weissen Specialized Toupe Gel (bequem und schön).
Aber schön zu sehen, daß ich nicht der einzige (positiv) Verrückte bin, der sich ein neues Bike mit HS33 aufbaut 

Die Speed Kings würde ich auch beizeiten austauschen.
Habe meine jetzt nicht ganz einen Monat und hasse die Dinger wie die Pest (morgen werden die gegen Nobby Nics getauscht).
Rollen zwar gut, der Grip ist aber weder vorne noch hinten gut und der Verschleiss ist jenseits von Gut & Böse.


----------



## Emil_Strauss (28. August 2008)

Bin mit den HS33 schon lange super zufrieden. Dachte zuerst auch an eine FRM, werden ab Werk gerade günstig angeboten, aber warum?
Steige wohl auf die weisse HS33 um, lasse mir da mal Bilder auf der Eurobike machen...
Die R7 macht aber einen guten Eindruck. Alles sehr sauber verarbeitet.
Nen Paul Schaltwerk liegt hier auch noch. 
Bei der Sattelstütze muss ich mal schauen. 
Denke mir mal, das die farbigen eh sehr schnell unschön aussehen.
Und weisse HS33 Leitungen wären super, aber die gibbet wohl nicht


----------



## Tyler1977 (28. August 2008)

Soll zur Eurobike eine weisse HS33 kommen?

Hab bislang nur so ein Sondermodell bei Alpha Bikes in der Vitrine gesehen, die gab's aber nicht als Firm Tech und die war bei mir Pflicht


----------



## Emil_Strauss (8. März 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen,

der Thread muss mal wieder nach vorne!
Mein Koko ist jetzt fertig aufgebaut, etliche Touren habe ich auch schon absolviert. Verzeiht bitte die weissen Züge vorne, hatte zur Zeit keine anderen mehr...wobei die auch nicht schlecht aussehen.





[/URL][/IMG]
Mit diesem Projekt bin ich jetzt durch und absolut zufrieden.

- Fox Vanilla 
- Avid Juicy Carbon
- DT LRS
- FRM Vorbau
- Race Face Next SL Carbon Lenker
- Salsa Stütze
- Mallet Pedale
- Kurbeln aus einem Merlin, CNC gefräst, Tuning Kit

Ohne extremes Gewichtstuning bin ich jetzt unter die 12 kg gerutscht.

Kleine Änderungen sind natürlich immer noch drin. 
Nach wie vor bin ich von dem Yeti überzeugt. Hatte auch noch andere Fullys zur Probe gefahren und kann nur sagen, dass sich das "alte" Yeti nicht verstecken muss! 
Eher im Gegenteil.

Sitze jetzt noch an dem ARC. Bilder hatte ich ja schon gepostet. Mit dem aktuellen Aufbau habe ich auch schon Marathon Rennen zurückgelegt.

Jetzt werde ich noch folgende Veränderungen vornehmen:

- das Paul Schaltwerk ist montiert und arbeitet hervorragend mit den XT Shiftern
- Avid Mag sind auf dem Weg
- Tune Geiles Stück Sattelstütze unterwegs
- Laufradsatz Tune MigMag, 717 ist unterwegs

Wenn alles verbaut ist, werde ich neue Bilder posten!

Yeti lebt! 

Beste Grüße Emil


----------



## nebeljäger (8. März 2009)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Yeti lebt!




und wie...


----------



## Scalpi (9. März 2009)

Yeti-Stellplatz


----------



## Scalpi (9. März 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpi (9. März 2009)




----------



## holmar (9. März 2009)

yetis als rudeltiere. interesant.


----------



## fatboy (11. März 2009)

@ mrwulf

Welches Modeljahr ist das schwarze Kokopelli?


Gruß


----------



## mrwulf (11. März 2009)

fatboy schrieb:


> @ mrwulf
> 
> Welches Modeljahr ist das schwarze Kokopelli?
> 
> ...



Servus fatboy,

das ist ein 2003er Modell. 

Hatte ich 2004 als Komplettbike gekauft, bis auf den Fox Dämpfer, LX Umwerfer, Sattelstangenschelle und YETI Griffen habe ich über die Jahre alles ausgetauscht. Es fährt sich immer noch klasse und mittelfristig kann ich mir kein anderes Bike mehr vorstellen.

Grüße


----------



## fatboy (12. März 2009)

Yeti ist bis jetzt immer nicht so präsent gewesen bei mir. Aber das Kokopelli überrascht mich dann doch.
Der Rahmen sieht trotz seines "Alters" immernoch (oder wieder..) sehr modern aus.
Das Aufrüsten hat sich da doch sehr gelohnt.


Gruß


----------



## Emil_Strauss (12. März 2009)

Kann ich nur zustimmen. Yeti hat mit den Kokos eine sehr gefällige Optik geschaffen.
Das Fahrverhalten ist ohnehin ohne jeden Zweifel. Kaum Wippeffekte durch die Geometrie, sowas wie Blockierfunktionen sind da überflüssig. zudem kann man je nach Ausstattung das Yeti für fast alle Zwecke einsetzen.
Gewicht ist auch ok.
Schade nur, das der Import nach Deutschland so schlecht ist. Evtl. ändert sich mit IXS ja etwas. 

Güße Emil

Yeti lebt!


----------



## Emil_Strauss (19. April 2009)

Bin ich hier denn der Einzige? 
Leute, her mit Bildern!

Hier meine neuesten:






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Denke, damit bin ich mit dem Aufbau der neuen Yetis wohl fertig. Kann mich dann in mein Klassikprojekt stürzen.
Wenn mal wieder kleine Veränderungen an den Yetis erfolgen, kommen neue Bilder.
Jetzt will ich aber auch mehr von Euch sehen!
Oder gibbet keine aktuellen Yetis mehr?

Tim


----------



## Don Trailo (19. April 2009)

YETI ANDI schrieb:


> Da müssen meine wohl auch rein.
> Hier mein ASR - ein geniales Marathon und Trailbike !
> Jetzt im siebten Jahr im Einsatz und immer noch up to Date.


klasse
 das kann man echt von wenigen fullys behaupten nach 7 jahren


----------



## nebeljäger (19. April 2009)

absolute Klasse.....

Yetis never die....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobilas (1. Juni 2009)

Hoppla....ich war eben am Suchen nach Infos über das neue ASR 7 da finde ich diesen Thread. Und schmeiß sogleich mal mein 04er ASR dazu:





und hier:




Die hintere Bontrager-Felge ist mehr leider verlustiert, äh hab ich kaputt gemacht, deswegen die ausgelutschte Mavic Felge.
Und....ja, die Avid bremst schon ganz gut mit den 203er Trennscheiben 
Gruß
Roland


----------



## nebeljäger (1. Juni 2009)

die 2,5 Yetis müssen natürlich auch in die Gallerie

2 and a half Yeti


----------



## Don Trailo (2. Juni 2009)

toll   
 doch die orangen steuersätze an den blauen 575 zwillingen


----------



## nebeljäger (2. Juni 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> toll
> doch die orangen steuersätze an den blauen 575 zwillingen



Mango....-->sind auch Mango CK Naben verbaut


----------



## Tyler1977 (2. Juni 2009)

Sorry, aber die 575er finde ich furchtbar aufgebaut.
Mango an türkis geht gar nicht und die Race Face Parts sind auch etwas deplaziert...
Da gehören mittlerweile Thomsons und schwarze oder blaue King oder Hope Teile verbaut.


----------



## nebeljäger (2. Juni 2009)

ich find die sehen in natura total lässig aus....gerade wegen diesen "schrägen" Farben

schwarz...zu langweilig, blau beißt sich mit team.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emil_Strauss (6. Juni 2009)

Da muss ich Tyler leider recht geben. Mango und türkis geht nicht....
mit nem schwarzen Rahmen o.k.
Das Eriksen macht sich gut in Begleitung!
Warum sind die Sattelrohre umklebt? Falscher Durchmesser?


----------



## tzei (6. Juni 2009)

Nun endlich zu meinen 2009er Yeti als einer von 2 Lizenz Fahren in der Schweiz die meinem Yeti unterwegs sind 






Grossansicht: -->Hier klicken<--


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Juni 2009)

das klebeband um die sattelstütze dient wahrscheinlich dazu, nach der demontage leichter die richtige höhe wiederzufinden.

mache ich auch so.


----------



## Don Trailo (6. Juni 2009)

tzei schrieb:


> Nun endlich zu meinen 2009er Yeti als einer von 2 Lizenz Fahren in der Schweiz die meinem Yeti unterwegs sind
> Grossansicht: -->Hier klicken<--



 gewicht??


----------



## tzei (6. Juni 2009)

Ungefär 9.6 kg. Im Vergleich zu Konkurrenz sind die Yeti-Rahmen leider einbischen schwer :S


----------



## zingel (6. Juni 2009)

tzei schrieb:


> Nun endlich zu meinen 2009er Yeti als einer von 2 Lizenz Fahren in der Schweiz die meinem Yeti unterwegs sind



Schweizerdeutsch versteh ich sonst gut, aber was wolltest du genau sagen?


----------



## Tyler1977 (7. Juni 2009)

Schätze mal, daß nur 2 eidgenössische CC Team Fahrer in türkis weiß unterwegs sind...


----------



## Don Trailo (7. Juni 2009)

tzei schrieb:


> Ungefär 9.6 kg. Im Vergleich zu Konkurrenz sind die Yeti-Rahmen leider einbischen schwer :S



dafür halten sie
 fahre seit jahren keine alu ht`s mehr ,
doch das YETI arc mit dem ventana El Chiquillo gehören  seit jahren zu meinen favoriten


----------



## tzei (7. Juni 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> Schweizerdeutsch versteh ich sonst gut, aber was wolltest du genau sagen?


 
Tyler hat es richtig enzziffert. Ich habe gesagt: Das nur 2 Lizenzfahrer in der Schweiz mit einem Yeti unterwegs sind. 

Ja stabil sind die Yeti-Rahmen. Definitiv. Aber ein paar Gramm leichter wäre schon wünschenswert um Rennen zu fahren.


----------



## nebeljäger (7. Juni 2009)

@tzei

schönes ARC! Könnte sein das wir uns beim Rennen in Schaan kurz unterhalten haben(der kleine Zuschauer mit dem Serotta Rennrad..)

auf jeden Fall stach in Schaan das Yeti in der Merida, Scott, Specialized Einfalt wohltuhend heraus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KoNFloZius (11. Juni 2009)

Weiß einer von Euch das Gewicht des ARC Rahmens in Größe M bzw. L? Würd mich brennend interessieren..!


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Juni 2009)

KoNFloZius schrieb:


> Weiß einer von Euch das Gewicht des ARC Rahmens in Größe M bzw. L? Würd mich brennend interessieren..!



In Größe M 1,5 kg.


----------



## bekr (21. Juni 2009)

die etwas blutige verwandschaft vom Yeti





für allle die es intressiert im E..Y.com
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330338239328


----------



## bekr (21. Juni 2009)

von welchem hersteller ist den der booster?
danke


Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Bin ich hier denn der Einzige?
> Leute, her mit Bildern!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KevinSwiss (22. Juni 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> @tzei
> 
> schönes ARC! Könnte sein das wir uns beim Rennen in Schaan kurz unterhalten haben(der kleine Zuschauer mit dem Serotta Rennrad..)



das war wohl ich, bin bis vor 2 monaten noch im team das mit yetis fuhr.. mittlerweile bin ich am umsteigen auf scott scale.. das ARC ist halt kult. aber für meinen einsatzzweck einfach nicht ganz das richtige 
herzliche grüsse aus der schweiz

kevin


----------



## nebeljäger (22. Juni 2009)

KevinSwiss schrieb:


> das war wohl ich, bin bis vor 2 monaten noch im team das mit yetis fuhr.. mittlerweile bin ich am umsteigen auf scott scale.. das ARC ist halt kult. aber für meinen einsatzzweck einfach nicht ganz das richtige
> herzliche grüsse aus der schweiz
> 
> kevin


----------



## Emil_Strauss (24. Juni 2009)

bekr schrieb:


> von welchem hersteller ist den der booster?
> danke



ADP Carbon, wenn ich mich da recht erinnere....


----------



## Emil_Strauss (3. Oktober 2009)

Ein Yeti Koko 2003 in seiner "natürlichen Umgebung".






[/URL][/IMG]



Und es fährt sich einfach gut!

Yeti lebt!


----------



## Beefcity (12. Oktober 2009)

Genau Yeti lebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (12. Oktober 2009)

Schön 

Größe M, oder?
Die Ritchey Parts wären nicht so mein Ding, sonst aber klasse und schnörkellos aufgebaut!
Schwarze Decals für die SID wären noch ein Sahnehäubchen...


----------



## nebeljäger (17. Oktober 2009)

uhaaa; das ARC rockt...


----------



## Don Trailo (17. Oktober 2009)

nicht meins, aber falls mir im winter ein frameset in weiss/türkis 
übers netz zu einem guten preis erscheint schlage ich zu..........
gestern durfte ich wieder eins testen, eine wucht


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Oktober 2009)

wie das wohl mit schwarzer gabel aussieht.

da hebt sich in meinen augen nichts hervor.


@yeti arc
richtig nett, und vor allem fährt sowas nicht jeder.

- das gold von den bremsen entfernen
- schwarze decals an die gabel (was aber nicht unbedingt besser aussehen muss!)


----------



## Don Trailo (17. Oktober 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> wie das wohl mit schwarzer gabel aussieht.
> 
> da hebt sich in meinen augen nichts hervor.


und genau das gefällt
 beim arc ja die formula one zieht zwar genial,passt aber nicht ins gesamtbild, die weisse stütze mag mich auch nicht begeistern


----------



## Tobirace (22. Oktober 2009)

mrwulf schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brauche dringend hilfe 
Welche einbaulänge hat der dämpfer bei diesem kokopelli?
Ich denke 165....
grüße tobirace


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dynatechrider (11. Januar 2010)

Ein Schneemensch zu Besuch bei Daisy, in Mainhatten


----------



## nebeljäger (12. Januar 2010)

obwohl nicht "die" Yetifarbe....

das rot ist mein absoluter Favorit! Dann auch noch die Cook...und ne rote SX oder ists die Ti? Ich hätt sonst noch Titan Federn für das Ding

Klasse!!


----------



## Dynatechrider (12. Januar 2010)

@nebeljäger

Vielen Dank für die Lorbeeren. Ja, die Gabel ist eine SX Ti, in meinen Augen die beste Gabel die es damals gab und sie funktioniert ohne großen Wartungsaufwand noch wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## Don Trailo (25. Januar 2010)

natürlich braucht der schneemann noch blaue parts... und wartet auf auf die ankunft der teile, um endgültig ins harte bikeleben eingeführt zu werden



* in ein paar wochen mehr ....*


----------



## nebeljäger (25. Januar 2010)

was sagen deine Nachbarn wenn du bei Abenddämmerung im Schnee liegst und Fahrradrahmen fotografierst

KLASSE TEIL DON! Freu mich schon total auf den fertigen Aufbau, und es wäre fein wenn du auch ein halbes Yeti mal auf ein Tour entführst..


----------



## Don Trailo (25. Januar 2010)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> was sagen deine Nachbarn wenn du bei Abenddämmerung im Schnee liegst und Fahrradrahmen fotografierst
> 
> KLASSE TEIL DON! Freu mich schon total auf den fertigen Aufbau, und es wäre fein wenn du auch ein halbes Yeti mal auf ein Tour empführst..



für meine nachbarn bin eh ein dämon
danke mein lieber auch für den wink das team zu wählen...
ja wir müssen uns dieses jahr echt clever organisieren was treffs betrifft

und juuhee 
soeben die schwer zu bekommen blauen floatings bestellt


----------



## singlestoph (25. Januar 2010)




----------



## Tyler1977 (25. Januar 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


>




Sehr schön, freue mich schon auf die blaue Hope Armada...


----------



## Greg House (25. Januar 2010)

Don,

sehr schick! Blau passt perfekt zum Rahmen!


----------



## Greg House (28. Januar 2010)

Nun mal einen Rahmen den ein Freund von mir Geschenkt bekommt. 
Kleine Geschichte dazu:
Hat sich immer wieder bei mir die Räder angeschaut und irgendwie sich in den Yeti Rahmen verliebt der Verkratzt im Keller lag. 
Dann immer wieder hin zu meinen komplett Rad und geschaut wie es Aufgebaut aussieht. Doch im hat der gelb/türkise Rahmen ( Yeti Pro Fro ) irgendwie besser gefallen.
Der Junge ( 16Jahre) fährt bei Wind und Wetter jede Woche 2-3mal mit mir. Selbst bei sehr langen Strecken ( 150km  und mehr / MTB )  ist er mit gefahren. 
Er hat sich wirklich den Rahmen verdient!!!
Ich habe den Rahmen Neu Pulvern lassen und werde diesen Ihm nächste Woche überreichen. Hoffe im gefällt er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schluckspecht (28. Januar 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> Nun mal einen Rahmen den ein Freund von mir Geschenkt bekommt.
> Kleine Geschichte dazu:
> Hat sich immer wieder bei mir die Räder angeschaut und irgendwie sich in den Yeti Rahmen verliebt der Verkratzt im Keller lag.
> Dann immer wieder hin zu meinen komplett Rad und geschaut wie es Aufgebaut aussieht. Doch im hat der gelb/türkise Rahmen ( Yeti Pro Fro ) irgendwie besser gefallen.
> ...



uiihhhhhhh, echt nett von dir. der junge freut sich bestimmt wahnsinnig über den rahmen. ein schöne geschichte, so was gefällt mir.


----------



## aggressor2 (28. Januar 2010)

klasse! 
sone 'förderung' hätt ich mir auch gewünscht.
echt super sache.
aber versuch ihm da v-brakes dranzubaun


----------



## Greg House (28. Januar 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> klasse!
> sone 'förderung' hätt ich mir auch gewünscht.
> echt super sache.
> aber versuch ihm da v-brakes dranzubaun


 
Das mit den V-Brakes ist bedinung 
Sonst darf er nicht mehr mitfahren!


----------



## aggressor2 (28. Januar 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> Das mit den V-Brakes ist bedinung
> Sonst darf er nicht mehr mitfahren!



noch superer


----------



## Raze (28. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

wer hat den Rahmen gepulvert?

Danke für die Antwort und viele Grüße

raze


----------



## Greg House (28. Januar 2010)

Götz Pulverbeschichtung bei Stuttgart.


----------



## Raze (28. Januar 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> Götz Pulverbeschichtung bei Stuttgart.



 Danke, perfekte Arbeit!

Viele Grüße

raze


----------



## Tyler1977 (30. Januar 2010)

Da wir keinen Yeti Quasselthread haben packe ich es mal hier rein...
Stimmt es, daß die Yetis für den europäischen Markt in der Schweiz gefertigt werden?
Mir wurde heute bei einem Händler gesagt, daß dies der Fall wäre und die 2010er ARCs für den Euromarkt unverändert zu den 2009er wären, also Disc&V-Brake mounts statt Disc Only beim US Modell...


----------



## Don Trailo (30. Januar 2010)

@tyler das höre ich zum ersten mal
 das einzige was ich weiss , ist das bei uns die yetis zu teuer  sind....
@greg
 geile story
 das pusht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (30. Januar 2010)

Das die hier zu teuer sind zeigt der Blick auf die Insel 
Hatte das auch zum ersten Mal gehört und war erstaunt...


----------



## Greg House (30. Januar 2010)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Das die hier zu teuer sind zeigt der Blick auf die Insel
> Hatte das auch zum ersten Mal gehört und war erstaunt...


 
Nein dies stimmt nicht. Die Yetis werden mitlerweile alle in Taiwan gemacht. Nur der Vertrieb ist in der Schweiz.


----------



## Don Trailo (30. Januar 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> Nein dies stimmt nicht. Die Yetis werden mitlerweile alle in Taiwan gemacht. Nur der Vertrieb ist in der Schweiz.



eben alles andere hätte mich echt überrascht....
bei mir fehlen noch die laufräder, und die blauen klein(st)teile
 und dann kanns losgehen mit dem zusammenbau


----------



## Tyler1977 (30. Januar 2010)

Danke, hätte mich auch gewundert.
Bei mir ist bis auf den Rahmen (soll Ende Fevruar kommen) und die Gabel schon so ziemlich alles vorhanden.
Freu mich auch schon drauf, gibt dann meinerseits auch eine Threaderweiterung.


----------



## Don Trailo (2. Februar 2010)

wo ist das frame ?
wo ist der schneemann??





noch ein paar teile und dann kanns losgehen
denke ihr kennt das feeling ,
kommen die noch diese woche,bleiben sie beim zoll hängen.... samstag könnte man schrauben beim kumpel.....


----------



## Tyler1977 (2. Februar 2010)

Cool.
Was für Felgen hast Du bei CRC denn genommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (2. Februar 2010)

MAVIC UND DT UND NO TUBES habe ich schon 
 das sind EQUALIZER 23


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Februar 2010)

meinst du nicht dass die etwas wenig innenbreite haben?


----------



## Don Trailo (2. Februar 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> meinst du nicht dass die etwas wenig innenbreite haben?


ja knapp 
aber nen nobby nic 2.4 mags auch noch leiden 
laut kumpel
 und noch grössere männerreifen gehen nicht in den hinterbau


----------



## Greg House (3. Februar 2010)

Heute war Weihnachten und Geburstag für Marcel.
Er musste gleich Loslegen mit Schrauben. Teile hat er Teilsweise Neugekauft und Teilweise von mir bekommen.



























Wie groß man mit 175cm sein kann


----------



## cluso (3. Februar 2010)

Ganz feiner Zug von dir

und ein da wird ein wirklich geiles (entschuldige den Ausdruck) Rad draus.

Bitte weitere Bilder zeigen.


----------



## Don Trailo (3. Februar 2010)

Greg, so ne nachwuchsföderungsstory ist einfach grossartig
durfte auch mal was verschenken und die augen waren auch voller freude und stolz wie bei marcel
 prägung  ist ALLES.
 toll!


----------



## Tyler1977 (3. Februar 2010)

Klasse Aktion und uriger Aufbau. Blau steht Yetis einfach!
Wie lang ist denn der Syntace?
Da kommen ja starke 90er feelings auf.


----------



## Greg House (3. Februar 2010)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Klasse Aktion und uriger Aufbau. Blau steht Yetis einfach!
> Wie lang ist denn der Syntace?
> Da kommen ja starke 90er feelings auf.


 
Vorbau länge ist 135mm. Bei dem kurzen Oberrohr kann man das locker fahren.


----------



## cluso (3. Februar 2010)




----------



## Tobirace (3. Februar 2010)

controltech in blau...man man was es alles gibt...sehr schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Februar 2010)

Als stiller Mitleser muss ich sagen: super Aktion und bisher (von dem, was man sehen kann) schon sehr schönes Rad!


----------



## nebeljäger (3. Februar 2010)

ich hoffe ich werde als nächster Marcel bei Greg wiedergeboren...


----------



## Don Trailo (7. Februar 2010)

*hallo freunde des schneemanns

aufbau vol.1*
* gewicht 12920gramm*





vorbau wird ersetzt, sobald ich die position die mir zusagt gefunden habe....( also keine spacerkommentare...!)der dekadente gedanke wäre, 
einen hope weiss zu lackieren, denke das ein blauer vorbau auch passen würde, 
wäre mir aber fast to mutch der göttlichen farbe
kurbel bleibt dran, bis die entscheidung gefallen ist, welche nun wirklich sein soll :RF in blau ne alte ac?oder 15g in schwarz oder
kommt die middleburn oder kommt sie nicht...






ev ne Hope Eternity Seatpost,  und die  klemmung blau eloxieren lassen
beim sattel bin ich unschlüssig ob er besser schwarz wäre....





und dank greg arc aufbaus, müssen auch noch blaue nokons 
oder allicators im frühling  ran( danke für den input doktor), 
schrauben etc , leider habe ich keinen schaltbolzen gefunden ,
der mit schattigen xtr kompatibel ist



*
p.s natürlich beisst sich das blau mit den türkis, doch so soll es auch sein


das yeti lebt!
cheers  zusammen*





Die Farbe Blau gilt als Farbe des Himmels oder des Wassers. Das Blau des Wassers, als Farbe der Tiefe, verkörpert das weibliche Prinzip. 

Das Himmelsblau war früher mit dem Männlichen verbunden. Es ist die Farbe aller Himmelsgötter und symbolisiert das Ferne, das Göttliche, das "Geistige" 

Diese Vorstellung fand sich bereits bei den Ägyptern, spätere Kulturen übernahmen sie. Der ägyptische Gott Amun wurde mit blauer Hautfarbe dargestellt.


----------



## Fezza (7. Februar 2010)

........................................................ooooohhhhhhhhh.........ääähmmmm............. jetz hets mi gad vom Stual ghaua!!! 


Don, ganz einfach: GEIL! perfekt! Danke!


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Februar 2010)

die spacer finde ich kacke und die sattelklemme passt au net100% aber sosnt sau geil!


----------



## Blumenhummer (7. Februar 2010)

@Greg House: Tolle Sache. Respekt!

@Don Trailo: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Neuzugang. Das Blau ist wirklich ein Traum - auch wenn es zu diesem Rahmen nach meinem Geschmack nicht ganz optimal passt.


----------



## cluso (7. Februar 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> die spacer finde ich kacke und die *sattelklemme passt au net100%* aber sosnt sau geil!





Warum nicht?


----------



## nebeljäger (7. Februar 2010)

so muss ein Yeti aussehen, gerade wegen den a bissi schrägen Farben!


Don, ich muss bald mal zu dir kommen,...ein Touürchen steht an

PS: das einzige was ich wechseln würde wären die Reifen...Schwalbe passt so gar net auf den Schneemenschen, der schreit nach Maxxis mit blau gemarktem Logo


----------



## Greg House (7. Februar 2010)

Don,

echt schick geworden. Vorbau, Nokons ( hast ja schon erwähnt ) und Stütze bitte auch in blau. Sattel schwarz. Blaue Schrauben noch überall dran. Dann ist es perfekt. Ein Yeti muss so aussehen;-)
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddy 1 (7. Februar 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> Heute war Weihnachten und Geburstag für Marcel.
> Er musste gleich Loslegen mit Schrauben. Teile hat er Teilsweise Neugekauft und Teilweise von mir bekommen.
> 
> 
> ...



sehr geile Aktion !!!

schönes Bike und nette Teile

aber muss es ein syntace sein (finde der passt überhauptnicht zum rest)


----------



## Greg House (7. Februar 2010)

Ja


----------



## eddy 1 (7. Februar 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> Ja



ich hab hier noch nen 135er Ringle in Gelb Beschichtet liegen


----------



## Greg House (7. Februar 2010)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> ich hab hier noch nen 135er Ringle in Gelb Beschichtet liegen


 
Der kommt auf diese Rad nicht

Ringle hätte ich auch noch da. Doch die passen Optisch nicht zu neuen Yeti´s


----------



## versus (7. Februar 2010)

@ greg house: super! 
ich fahre auch einen 16-zöller mit 130er vorbau und finde die kombi sehr angenehm!

@don: sehr geil geworden! 

von wegen vorbau: ich würde ich mal einen schwarzen (thomson?) vorbau, oder lenker probieren, damit die schwarze stütze da irgendwie wieder aufgenommen wird.
ich mag die weissen os vorbau-lenker-kombis irgendwie nicht so.


----------



## Don Trailo (7. Februar 2010)

cluso schrieb:


> Warum nicht?



nicht ernst nehmen 
gerade gestern beim schrauben bei steff, haben wir ausdrücklich  festellen müssen das hope es gepackt hat alle teile im gleichen blau zu eloxieren( trotz verschieden  produktionsjahre)
das kann man ja leider von anderen herstellern nicht ( mehr) erwarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (7. Februar 2010)

versus schrieb:


> @ greg house: super!
> ich fahre auch einen 16-zöller mit 130er vorbau und finde die kombi sehr angenehm!
> 
> @don: sehr geil geworden!
> ...


das stimmt.... fast zuviel weiss , _ich weiss_


----------



## versus (7. Februar 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> _ich weiss_



dazu kommt mir gerade das hier in den sinn


----------



## Don Trailo (7. Februar 2010)




----------



## zingel (14. Februar 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> *
> das yeti lebt!
> *




*yep!* 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/9432605"]1989 YETI FRO on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (14. Februar 2010)

@ Don doch ein Yeti geworden und kein IBIS. 

Zum Aufbau würde ich vorschlagen(wenn du die Vorbaulänge gefunden hast) einen schwarzen Vorbau. Mir ist da etwas zu viel weiß an der Front. 
Griffe könntest du auch noch mit blauen Abschlussringe verbauen. Eventuell auch Blaue Speichennippel??? Sicher Geschmackssache, trotzdem aber sehr schön!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Februar 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> Nun mal einen Rahmen den ein Freund von mir Geschenkt bekommt.
> Kleine Geschichte dazu:
> Hat sich immer wieder bei mir die Räder angeschaut und irgendwie sich in den Yeti Rahmen verliebt der Verkratzt im Keller lag.
> Dann immer wieder hin zu meinen komplett Rad und geschaut wie es Aufgebaut aussieht. Doch im hat der gelb/türkise Rahmen ( Yeti Pro Fro ) irgendwie besser gefallen.
> ...



Bin eben erst über diesen Beitrag gestolpert, sorry!!
ICH FINDE DAS EINFACH NUR KLASSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Trailo (14. Februar 2010)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> @ Don doch ein Yeti geworden und kein IBIS.
> 
> Zum Aufbau würde ich vorschlagen(wenn du die Vorbaulänge gefunden hast) einen schwarzen Vorbau. Mir ist da etwas zu viel weiß an der Front.
> Griffe könntest du auch noch mit blauen Abschlussringe verbauen. Eventuell auch Blaue Speichennippel???



ja die optionen was es werden könnte waren einige....
griffe sind  da und die front ist noch unklar zuviel weiss, das stimmt mal sehen
brauche eh nen 2cm längern vorbau und ev dien atlas lenker in blau und black hope stem
cheers nach wien
@zingel


----------



## nebeljäger (14. Februar 2010)

@zingel
 ?


----------



## zingel (14. Februar 2010)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> @zingel
> ?



ja, der Lackierer! 



@ Don ....seeeehr cooles Teil!


----------



## mrwulf (17. Februar 2010)

Nicht schlecht, die Gallerie ist ja richtig umfangreich geworden! Da existieren ja doch noch ein paar Yeti Fans ;-)

Ich brauche mal eine Meinung von Euch. 

Die Reba meines Yetis (siehe Seite 3 oder unten) hat das Zeitliche gesegnet (Luftkammern sind hinüber), sodass drei Optionen offen sind:


a) Neue RockShox SID in *weiß *mit schwarzen Labeln

b) Neue RS SID in *schwarz* mit weißen Labeln

c) alte Reba einsenden und reparieren lassen


Die Option einer neuen RS SID reizt mich am meisten, nur bin ich mir mit der Farbe nicht so schlüssig. 

*Passt eine weiße SID an mein "Black Beauty"?
* Hat jemand von Euch eventuell Bilder eines schwarzen Yetis mit weißer Gabel oder Photoshop Fähigkeiten?

Siehe Bilder:














Vielen Dank und Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (17. Februar 2010)

Da ist leider nichts mehr zu retten. Bitte Rahmen + defekter Gabel an mich senden, zwecks fachgerechter Entsorgung. 

Ich würde eine schwarze Gabel nehmen. Am Rest des Bikes ist zu wenig weiß, so dass eine weiße Gabel stark herausstechen würde. Eine weiße Gabel wäre sicher auch keine optische Katastrophe, aber ich denke schwarz wird harmonischer wirken.


----------



## Tobirace (17. Februar 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> ...ich denke schwarz wird harmonischer wirken



Denk ich auch


----------



## Don Trailo (21. Februar 2010)

*(auch)für solche momente lebe ich!*


----------



## zingel (21. Februar 2010)

cooles Bild! ...aber der Trend liegt eindeutig bei Videos!


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (22. Februar 2010)

Wir gehen schon lange nicht mehr nach dem Trend!


----------



## Don Trailo (22. Februar 2010)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Wir gehen schon lange nicht mehr nach dem Trend!



wahre worte!


----------



## vnvrum (25. Februar 2010)

schöne Bikes


----------



## Black-Yeti (27. Februar 2010)

Hier mal meine Yeti:





















Das Hardtail wird noch ein wenig umgebaut, bis es endgültig fertig ist (z.B. andere Kettenführung).


----------



## Don Trailo (27. Februar 2010)

das 303er sieht nach richtig brutalen spass aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (27. Februar 2010)

Jo das 303er macht richtig was her, echt stimmig aufgebaut!


----------



## Black-Yeti (4. März 2010)

Ich sag mal Danke.


----------



## Don Trailo (12. März 2010)

Le premier Yeti 575 en titane au monde!
Ce projet ouvre un programme de customisation pour les gens ayant déjà un cadre tout-suspendu et qui désire refaire un triangle avant en titane. Soit pour se faire un cadre tout-suspendu sur mesure, ou pour se faire un cadre unique, plus fiable et résistant


----------



## Don Trailo (26. März 2010)

p.s war 2 std mit dem yeti trailen
 mann oh mann ist das rad geil!!
 der hinterbau wow wow wow
 blockiert ,flexen die streben ein wenig genau richtig im gelände aufwärts
 und abwärts so wie ichs mier erträumt habe yeti tipisch verspielt ,gutmütig und bügelt echt vieles weg
 nach 4 lt fullys( 4 gelenker, vpp und eingelenker) in den vergangenen 4 jahren, mein absoluter favorit
 bin so happy
 saluti


----------



## LuisWoo (26. März 2010)

blockiert ,flexen die streben ein wenig genau richtig im gelände aufwärts
 und abwärts so wie ichs mier erträumt habe yeti tipisch verspielt ,gutmütig und bügelt echt vieles weg

Blockiert oder aktiviertes Pro Pedal? Was hast du für einen Dämpfer  drin?


----------



## Don Trailo (27. März 2010)

fox rp 23 von  push getunt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LuisWoo (27. März 2010)

Ah, den Dämpfer hat dir wohl Corto Maltese von seinen Reisen mitgebracht, was?


----------



## Don Trailo (28. März 2010)

LuisWoo schrieb:


> Ah, den Dämpfer hat dir wohl Corto Maltese von seinen Reisen mitgebracht, was?




 könnte man meinen


----------



## LuisWoo (7. April 2010)

Der Gallerie mal wieder etwas hinzufügen:


----------



## Don Trailo (14. April 2010)

mit rocket ron..??? 
 geht das??


----------



## LuisWoo (14. April 2010)

Du meinst wegen dem Hinterbau? Der RR ist in 2,4er Breite.
Geht ohne Probleme. Der RR nimmt nicht soviel Steine mit wie andere Reifen. Und er ist schön leicht.
Als Schutz für die Innenseiten der Carbonstreben habe ich auf Höhe der Reifenstollen passende Aluminiumbleche gefertigt und aufgeklebt. 
In meiner Gegend werden die Wege viel mit Sandstein geschottert, die sind teilweise sehr scharfkantig. Aber mit den "Flankenschonern" ist das kein Problem mehr. 
Wenn man genau hinschaut, sieht man die Teile.


----------



## LuisWoo (14. April 2010)

Hier sieht man die Schutzbleche etwas besser. Wollte jetzt nicht das Hinterrad rausbauen deswegen...
Die Teile sind aber demontierbar, also nicht fest verklebt.


----------



## Tobirace (15. April 2010)

Sieht nach ner genialen lösung aus  Also ich hätte sonst auch kleine bedenken bei dem hinterbau.


----------



## LuisWoo (16. April 2010)

Tobirace schrieb:


> Sieht nach ner genialen lösung aus  Also ich hätte sonst auch kleine bedenken bei dem hinterbau.



Danke 
Selbst mit schmäleren Reifen würden die Streben innen aufgescheuert werden. Von Gebrauchsspuren bleibt kein Hinterbau verschont...
Zuerst hab ich Folien versucht. Die waren aber ruck zuck durch.
Die Bleche (0,8mm dick) halten, man sieht ihnen aber an, was sie wegstecken müssen


----------



## Tyler1977 (16. April 2010)

Sollten die die Lieferprobleme mit meinem ARC nicht in den Griff bekommen könnte ich mir doch überlegen bis Juli zu warten...


----------



## Don Trailo (17. April 2010)

ja nun ist es soweit yeti geht auf die 29er welle
 gefällt mir pers. gar nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (17. April 2010)

Mit dem Plaste Hinterbau muß ich mich auch erst anfreunden, aber an den Fullies scheint es sich ja bewährt zu haben...
Sonst aber von den Proportionen her recht gelungen für ein 29er...


----------



## Groovygrafix (20. April 2010)

Aloha Freunde des Schneemenschen,
ich möchte euch an meinem Glück teilhaben lassen, dieses edele Geschöpf mein
Eigen zu nennen (aus 92er Asche frisch gebacken):


----------



## Don Trailo (20. April 2010)

das nenne ich doch ein schönes sonntagsrad   einen weisser flite( auch wenn nicht zeitgemäss würde dem kerl aber auch stehen


----------



## Don Trailo (23. August 2010)

*Limited Edition! Only 250 individually numbered frames/bikes will be produced.  Order yours now to reserve one!  Very limited quantity. *
Your order holds your place in line - your card is not charged until the 25th anniversary 575 frame arrives and ships to you. 
To celebrate their 25th anniversary Yeti took one of the most iconic and game changing frames ever made and turned into something even more.  This limited edition 25th anniversary 575 will be produced in a batch of 250 frames/bikes, each one individually numbered.  The first and most notable change was the paint scheme, paying homage to their heritage with classic team colors, "dart" design and graphics.  Enhancements to the frame include a tapered head tube to boost front end stiffness, iscg mounts, chainstay mounted front derailleur for precise shifting, revised seat tube bottom bracket junction and a new alloy chain stay design with chip drop outs.  Now you can run thru axle or QR the option is yours!  Included with the frameset is a custom painted Fox Float fork and custom anodized Chris King headset.  With these enhancements Yeti created a frame not only visually stunning but also more than capable to take on your most epic rides!  Own a piece of history!


Limited Edition 25th anniversary
Individually numbered
Limited Edition paint scheme and graphics
Includes custom painted Fox Float fork w/ qr15 dropouts
Includes Custom anodized Chris King headset
Pure tubes alloy main frame
New seat tube bottom bracket junction
Chain stay mounted front derailleur for precise shifting even under the most demanding situations
New over sized alloy chainstays with chip dropouts
Carbon fiber seat stays
Tapered headtube
05 iscg tabs
Fox RP23 rear shock w/ boost valve
Bearing pivots
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/FR268B01-Yeti+25Th+Anniversary+575+Frameset.aspx


----------



## Gz007 (23. August 2010)

und wenn es nur 25 davon gäbe, es bleibt ein hässlicher Hydroforming Bomber, alleine schon das Steuerrohr ist zum ....


----------



## Don Trailo (23. August 2010)

ja das tapered.....
 ansonsten finde ich das 575 echt cool um  zu touren


----------



## mushroom1 (22. September 2010)

Dann trage ich auch was dazu bei :


----------



## Tyler1977 (22. September 2010)

Schön!


----------



## Jaypeare (22. September 2010)

Hier war es ja noch gar nicht drin! 





Leider nicht meines, aber ich war zumindest beratend am Aufbau beteiligt. Mittlerweile ohne Felgen- und Nabenaufkleber und mit schwarzen Spacern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (22. September 2010)

In selber Größe kommt meins auch bald hier rein ;-)


----------



## Don Trailo (2. November 2010)

.... noch warten auf die xtr trail pedale und dann ist es ready für 2011


----------



## Nordpol (2. November 2010)

...was heißt hier 2011, der Herbst ist doch die schönste Zeit zum fahren...


----------



## Tyler1977 (2. November 2010)

Sehr schick. Schaut von der Konfiguration ja fast aus wie mein ARC wenn's fertig ist (inklusive Flite für'n Ar*** ;-) ).
Zieh noch die silbernen Decals von der Fox, habe ich bei meiner auch gemacht, wirkt noch etwas cleaner ;-)


----------



## Don Trailo (2. November 2010)

Nordpol schrieb:


> ...was heißt hier 2011, der Herbst ist doch die schönste Zeit zum fahren...


 

 war heute unterwegs und es war traumhaft die blätter rauschen zu lassen


----------



## Greg House (7. November 2010)

Don Trailo
schönes Yeti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (7. November 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> Don Trailo
> schönes Yeti


danke doktor
und die diagnose lautet aber auch, nicht nur schön -sondern echt spassig zu fahren bei aktuellen 12.5kg


----------



## huffdipuffdi (8. November 2010)

Mein Winterspielzeug, leider nur Handy foto.


----------



## Don Trailo (8. November 2010)

huffdipuffdi schrieb:


> Mein Winterspielzeug, leider nur Handy foto.


 meinst du das.........?


----------



## huffdipuffdi (8. November 2010)

auflösung ist halt nicht die beste.


----------



## Tyler1977 (17. November 2010)

Wir hatten schon lange keine schlechten Kellerbilder mehr 

Der neue Trend...Nospeeder 









Samstag wird der Schaft gekürzt und die Kralle montiert.

Bislang verbaut:

Yeti ARC "L"
King Cage Ti mit NC17 Schrauben
Chris King "Sotto Voce"
Fox F100 RL Remote
Syntace Spacer
Thomson X4 0Grad, 100mm
Syntace Vector 7075, 700mm 12Grad
ODI Yeti Lock On
Thomson Elite
Flite Classic Gel Flow (für'n A**** )
Lizard Skins Kettenstrebenschutz
Hope ProII/Sapim D-Light, Laser & Prolock, FRM 388 Laufräder - made by German Lightness
Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25
Hope Schnellspanner

Es kommen noch bis zum Roll out:
Hope Tech X2 Bremsen
Shimano XT Pedalen
Schaltung mal schaun...bin immer noch unschlüssig ob ich noch auf 9fach oder die 10er gehe. Tendiere aber gegen meiner SRAM Vorliebe gerade zu einer XT/XTR Kombi, werde die XT Kurbeln aber vorher schwarz eloxieren lassen...bald mehr in diesem Thread...


----------



## kona86 (17. November 2010)

Mach bitte ne Hope Race drauf. Die passt wesentlich besser und du hast nich die hässlichen Hebel. Sonst bin ich gespannt wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Tyler1977 (17. November 2010)

Sorry, so schön die auch ist, 160/140 ist für mich nicht akzeptabel.
Das Bike wird öfter Schliersee/Spitzingsee, Garda und Tirol sehen, bei 82kg plus Ausrüstung ist mir das in Hinsicht auf die Standfestigkeit einfach nicht genug.
Und soweit ich das bei Hope sehe passen größere Scheiben nicht bzw. sind nicht freigegeben.


----------



## Don Trailo (17. November 2010)

Kommt gut
Aber das du xt kurbeln montierst  und 
nicht deine immer so entfohlenen middleburn.....?


----------



## Tyler1977 (17. November 2010)

Sollte ich auf 9fach gehen sind die auch alternativ auf dem Radar (oder die Ethirteen), bei dem aktuellen Hickhack was 10fach, Kompatibilität, etc. angeht steige ich das aber gerade nicht 100% durch bzw. habe mich noch nicht ausreichend eingelesen...daher die gute XT als Alternative, macht man nie was mit verkehrt. Übrigens sind immerhin Middleburn Ventilkappen drauf 

Da ich nebenbei gerade noch den Quantec Rahmen ersetze habe ich aber für den Nachfolger schon einen Satz RS8 bei CRC geordert...


----------



## Don Trailo (18. November 2010)

9 fach 10 fach
funkt. laut leichtbauforum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobirace (11. Februar 2011)

Hallo Yeti-Gemeinde,
ist zufällig Jemand unter Euch, der einen großen Kokopelli-Rahmen besitzt und den gegen meinen 19" er tauschen möchte. Ich bin nun lange genug mit Sattelüberhöhung unterwegs gewesen und so langsam ist mir die Race-Position zu anstrengend.
Mein Rahmen hat keine Dellen, Risse o.ä. und ist unterm Dreck eine 1- 






 weitere Fotos auf Anfrage und im Album.
Grüße Rene


----------



## Tyler1977 (11. Februar 2011)

Genau deshalb habe ich auch den Large genommen.
Wobei der leider eher wie 19" ausfällt.


----------



## Tobirace (11. Februar 2011)

Ich habe meinen Rahmen mal als 19"er bezeichnet obwohl er damals als Large bezeichnet wurde. Aber so weit ich weiß gab es auch eine XLarge-Variante und genau die suche ich.
Ich würde natürlich auch gegen andere XL XC-Yetis tauschen (mit Wertausgleich versteht sich) aber am liebsten wäre mir schon ein koko.


----------



## Tyler1977 (11. Februar 2011)

Bei den Hardtails ist bei Large/20.5" Ende, nur die Fully gehen bis XL/21,5".
Mein ARC baut trotz unterschiedlicher Abmessungen und deutlich längerem Steurrohr aber fast genauso lang und hoch wie das Quantec in 19".


----------



## Tobirace (11. Februar 2011)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. 
Dann ist ja fraglich ob ein Rahmentausch (Fully) überhaupt was bringen würde.
Ich werd mal nach den verschiedenen Yeti-Rahmengeometrien auf die Suche gehen.
Euch ein schönes Bike-We


----------



## kris. (11. Februar 2011)

Hmm, wäre es nicht einfacher gewesen die Bremsleitung fürs HR auf der linken Seite des Rahmens zu verlegen? Oder klappt das mit dem Dogbone problemlos ohne scheuern?
Baue mir grad ein schwarzes Koko auf und bin mir noch nicht sicher wo ich die Leitung langlege. 
Ach und bevor Du fragst: es ist kein großer Rahmen, und hergeben würde ich´s auch nicht.


----------



## Tobirace (14. Februar 2011)

Moin kris,
ich habe die Bremsleitung rechts am Rahmen verlegt um die Front ein wenig aufgeräumter aussehen zu lassen. Und Scheuerprobleme gibt ist keine. Nur ein schneller Austausch des HR-Bremssets ist ein wenig fummliger aber wann macht man das mal.
Ach so und dein Koko will ich dann aber mindestens hier sehen


----------



## kris. (14. Februar 2011)

Tobirace schrieb:


> Ach so und dein Koko will ich dann aber mindestens hier sehen


 
Das wird sich machen lassen. 
Im Moment ist es aber nur der nackte Rahmen und ein Haufen Einzelteile bei dem noch einiges fehlt...
Naja, das CRC-Paket kommt diese Woche, dann geht´s schonmal was weiter.


----------



## tommi101 (1. März 2011)

Hallo Leute...
nach 5 jähriger Yeti-Abstinenz (hatte mal ein AS-X) hab ich mir wieder so ein herrliches Gerät angeschafft. Eine gute Entscheidung wie sich am letzten Wochenende rausgestellt hat...vor allem passt dieses Rad endlich mal wieder perfekt zu meiner Körperstatur, denn für L fällt der Rahmen erstaunlich groß aus....aber genau richtig für mich 



Wiegt jetzt in dieser eher robusten Konfiguration 13,7Kg....Gabel, Laufräder und Reifen bieten aber noch jede Menge Einsparpotential.

Der Frühling kann kommen.....viel Spaß mit Euren Bikes!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (1. März 2011)

viel spass!! 
13.7 kg mit den reifen ist doch super!
das rad macht echt laune


----------



## tommi101 (1. März 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> viel spass!!
> 13.7 kg mit den reifen ist doch super!
> das rad macht echt laune




Das sagst Du so einfach...komme gerade aus dem Liteville-Forum...da sind 13,7kg Radgewichte, die schier unbewältigend und somit quasi unfahrbar sind


----------



## Don Trailo (1. März 2011)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Das sagst Du so einfach...komme gerade aus dem Liteville-Forum...da sind 13,7kg Radgewichte, die schier unbewältigend und somit quasi unfahrbar sind


  da bin ich stiller mitleser und amüsiere mich immer wieder köstlich


 darum weisst du ja mit sicherheit das unsere 575 zu nichts taugen


----------



## tommi101 (1. März 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> da bin ich stiller mitleser und amüsiere mich immer wieder köstlich
> 
> 
> darum weisst du ja mit sicherheit das unsere 575 zu nichts taugen



Das ist halt eine sehr sehr starke Glaubensgemeinschaft, mit wenig Tolleranz nach aussen. Das geht hin bis zu: 
"Liteville...alles andere ist Behelf!" 
Es sind auch technisch sehr gute Rahmen, keine Frage.....aber der Riesen-Hype der darum gemacht wird, geht mir zeitweise etwas auf die Nüsse 

Aber ob ein ARC jemals mein LV101 ablösen wird...?? Hat jemand von Euch zufällig ne Glaskugel aus Colorado im Schrank? Kann auch ne taiwanesische sein..


----------



## kris. (1. März 2011)

Ich bin mal gespannt wo ich bei meinem Koko lande. Im Laufe der nächsten Woche kommen die letzten Teile, dann wird es spannend.

Und wenn ihr so unzufrieden mit euren 575ern seid: Ich hab noch Platz in der Garage! 

@tommi


----------



## tommi101 (1. März 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt wo ich bei meinem Koko lande. Im Laufe der nächsten Woche kommen die letzten Teile, dann wird es spannend.
> 
> Und wenn ihr so unzufrieden mit euren 575ern seid: Ich hab noch Platz in der Garage!
> 
> @tommi




@kris
Du hast versehentlich die Lippische Kugel ausgepackt, das kann bedeuten:
Pickert mit Leberwurst oder Patria WKC!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (1. März 2011)

Mit Leberwurst, ohne Rosinen!


----------



## Tyler1977 (29. März 2011)

So, nach langem Geschraube mal ein erster Teaser von der fahrfertigen Ausbaustufe II:













Sorry für die Kellerbilder, aber die Sonne wollte nicht so lange wie ich 
Hole ich morgen nach.

Die Spacer kommen noch raus sobald die Sitzposition passt, evtl. tausche ich den Flite falls ich was bequemes in weiß und 140-143er Breite finde. Die Kurbel ist auch erstmal ein Platzhalter, dem Christian König sein Innenlager kriegt entweder im Sommer was von BOR zum spielen oder Ende des Jahres was von Hope (sollte die Kurbel zur Eurobike kommen)...
Die Rotor ist woandershin abgewandert (die 3D war mir optisch zu schrill).


----------



## Don Trailo (30. März 2011)

eigentlich gehöre ich zu den fanatikern die die philosophie haben>
vorbau/kurbel/sattelstütze in der gleichen farbe...

doch bei deinem yeti frage ich mich ob ein weisser vorbau das ganze nicht stimmiger machen würde.... 
ansonsten zeitlose maschine mit kleinen rädern


----------



## Tyler1977 (30. März 2011)

Danke.

Deshalb schaue ich gerade nach 'nem weißen Sattel...
Weisse Vorbauten habe ich noch keine gesehen, die mich optisch wirklich überzeugt haben (nur der New Ultimate geht so halbwegs), zudem ist das sonst so ein Teile Kuddelmuddel.
Ich bin ja eh erstmal auf langweilig und alle Anbauteile - soweit möglich - in schwarz gehalten (auch Flaschenhalterschrauben, Tiso Kettenblattschrauben Innen/Außen und Aheadkappenschraube). Hatte ja erst blau dran und habe dann doch befunden, daß die 90er für mich vorbei sind.
Bunt wird's bei mir am nächsten Bike...


----------



## Don Trailo (30. März 2011)

oh ich habe kürzlich einen x4 in weiss gesehen.... sah gut aus


----------



## Tyler1977 (30. März 2011)

Ich hab nur ehrlich gesagt weder eine Ahnung welchen RAL Ton das Yeti White hat, noch wo ich den hier in der Gegend pulvern oder lackieren lassen könnte.
Es sei denn ich frag mal örtliche Autolackierereien an...
Ob sich das inkl. der nötigen Vorarbeiten, Zeit, Fahren + Arbeitskosten Lackierer lohnt wage ich aber zu bezweifeln.

...apropos, fällt mir gerade ein:
Damit sich keiner über die Positionierung des Fox Lockouts wundert, der passt mir da besser als zwischen Griff und Brems-/Schalthebel und ich komme da mit den Daumen prima hin.
Die Hope Matchmaker sind übrigens super. Wirklich eine lohnende Investition.


----------



## Don Trailo (30. März 2011)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Die Hope Matchmaker sind übrigens super. Wirklich eine lohnende Investition.


 
 das stimmt
 leider finde ich keinen maker zu avid cr 2010 und xtr 2011
 das ist


----------



## ma.schino (30. März 2011)

Meine Devise: BLOSS NICHT ZUVIEL WEISS ! 

Im Ernst - ich finde das ruiniert ganz schnell einen schönen Aufbau.

Hier mal mein gestern fertig gestelltes ASR-7.


----------



## Tyler1977 (30. März 2011)

Super!
Schön gesetzte Akzente, genauso mag ich das.

Da mir das dunkelblau nicht gefiel werde ich mir die Tage mal die Pop Teile in hellblau anschauen, das soll angeblich zum Fox Deckel passen. Vielleicht kommen dann 2-3 kleine Akzente.
In weiß kommt höchstens ansonsten noch ein 3T Lenker in Frage, die sind ja schwarz mit recht großen weißen Decals im sichtbaren Bereich. Den Xida "29er" Lenker könnte ich entsprechend herunterstutzen, der ist von den Eckdaten fast wie der Syntace.
Schon lustig. Vor 15-20 Jahren konnte der Lenker kaum schmal genug sein und heute freue ich mich auch im CC und Tourenbereich über 68-70cm Breite,


----------



## Don Trailo (30. März 2011)

ich habe bei fast allen bikes einen breiten lenker verpasst und ich finde es richtig angenehm

das 
ASR-7 kommt gut 

ev. noch die blauen sachen mango eloxieren( wenn wartezeit ok ist ) und die decals weg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (30. März 2011)

So, wie versprochen bin ich vorhin nochmal kurz dazu gekommen draussen Fotos zu machen:













Mehr weiss würde wirklich stören.
Finde es passt so prima.
Jetzt muss nur noch alles eingestellt werden und Kleinigkeiten überarbeitet werden...


----------



## Tyler1977 (4. April 2011)

Neuer Yetiprototyp:









Endlich ist Yeti wieder Vorreiter was Trends angeht...Singlespeed...von gestern...Flintstone No Speed ist im Kommen...und der 29er Trend ist damit auch vorbei 

Zwischenstand beim ARC...schon über 120km runter. Die Hopes werden so langsam giftiger, die hintere macht immer noch etwas Sorgen, die ODI Griffe werden wohl Ergons oder ESI Chunkys weichen. Man wird halt älter...
Ich muß Fox aber mal loben. Ich bin jetzt 5 Jahre Manitou, 12 Jahre Rock Shox und 3 Jahre Magura Federgabeln an verschiedenen Bikes gefahren, das Ansprechverhalten der Fox ist vom Start weg ohne Einstellorgien wirklich überragend, gerade auf den hiesigen Schotterpisten mit vielen kleinen Unebenheiten und den umliegenden Wäldern mit kleineren Wurzelpassagen werden diese regelrecht weggesaugt, sehr schön.
Die Magura hatte da trotz penibler Einstellung so Ihre Probleme.


----------



## kris. (4. April 2011)

Geil!


----------



## Tyler1977 (4. April 2011)

Kein Scherz, die sollten das Teil wirklich bringen!
Ich würde direkt mal zwei nehmen.

http://www.yeticycles.com/blog/


----------



## kris. (5. April 2011)

Erinnert mit an den hier.
Ist natürlich die "falsche" Firma. 

Edit: Schreib doch ne Mail, vielleicht machen sie Dir nen Kostenvoranschlag?!


----------



## tommi101 (5. April 2011)

ma.schino schrieb:


> Meine Devise: BLOSS NICHT ZUVIEL WEISS !
> 
> Im Ernst - ich finde das ruiniert ganz schnell einen schönen Aufbau.
> 
> Hier mal mein gestern fertig gestelltes ASR-7.



"Bloss nicht zuviel weiss"......das dachte ich mir auch, leider gab es das 7 nur noch in weiss in Größe L zu dem Preis, sonst hätte ich wohl auch das schwarze genommen. Das 2011er in Türkis/gelb ist natürlich oberfett, aber dafür reichte die Spardose nicht 

@ma.schino
Da hatten wir wohl nahezu den gleichen Aufbauzeitpunkt, meins ist auch gerade erst fertiggeworden
Darf ich fragen was Deins wiegt?




15,8Kg mit 2,5er Minion 1Ply
Kein Leichtgewicht...ist der Pilot aber auch nicht


----------



## ma.schino (5. April 2011)

tommi101 schrieb:


> "Bloss nicht zuviel weiss"......das dachte ich mir auch, leider gab es das 7 nur noch in weiss in Größe L zu dem Preis, sonst hätte ich wohl auch das schwarze genommen. Das 2011er in Türkis/gelb ist natürlich oberfett, aber dafür reichte die Spardose nicht
> 
> @ma.schino
> Da hatten wir wohl nahezu den gleichen Aufbauzeitpunkt, meins ist auch gerade erst fertiggeworden
> ...



HA - das nenn ich mal Ähnlichkeit 

Hab bei meinem alle Einzelteile gewogen und komme auf 15920g. Allerdings sind die Felgen Supra D und wohl ein bisschen überdimensioniert. 

Bei den Laufrädern geht daher wohl noch was...

Was für eine Kettenführung hast Du denn da verbaut ?
Ich hab versucht eine Blackspire zu verwenden - hat aber nicht gepasst.


----------



## tommi101 (5. April 2011)

Das IST eine Blackspire Stinger...aber die für Innenlagermontage. Die ISCG05-Version hatte ich auch probiert....passte ohne Feilen nicht.
Als LRS hab ich Mavic 521 mit Hope Pro Naben und DT Comp. Speichen

Viel Spaß mit Deinem Seven!!


----------



## kris. (8. April 2011)

Falls noch jemand ein neues Projekt sucht: 2007er 575 Rahmen & Dämpfer in L
Ca. 285,- EUR Startpreis, bisher noch kein Bieter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (9. April 2011)

So, weil doch noch nicht alle Teile da sind gibt es heute erstmal einen Zwischenstand. Noch nicht alles drangeschraubt was schon im Schrank liegt, aber für Pedale, Züge, Griffe usw. wars mir noch zu früh. 

Sieht aber schon fast aus wie ein Bike:







Nach der ersten Saison gibts dann auch ne bessere Gabel...


----------



## Don Trailo (12. April 2011)




----------



## Tobirace (13. April 2011)

@kris.
da gibt es noch nichts zu meckern 
Die kokos haben echt ne tolle Optik wie ich finde und fahren sich auch gut.


----------



## kris. (13. April 2011)

Danke, danke!
Ich hoffe das diese Woche noch die Shifter kommen, dann kann ich am WoE weiter machen und auch irgendwann tatsächlich die erste Runde auf Koko drehen...


----------



## ZeFlo (16. April 2011)

so eins tät ich auch haben wollen 










ciao
flo


----------



## kris. (16. April 2011)

Da weiss man nicht ob man lachen oder weinen soll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma.schino (17. April 2011)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> so eins tät ich auch haben wollen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
gott - wie ekelhaft !


----------



## Don Trailo (17. April 2011)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> so eins tät ich auch haben wollen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
absolut cool


----------



## Aalex (20. April 2011)

das auto des besitzers des yetivilles kennt man auch


----------



## LuisWoo (20. April 2011)

Aalex schrieb:


> das auto des besitzers des yetivilles kennt man auch



nö, kannte ich bis dato noch nicht.


----------



## kris. (21. April 2011)

Das ist ein mindestens genau so großes Verbrechen...


----------



## magas (21. April 2011)

Audi Erlkönig getarnt als BMW   - od. vlt. sind in Russland Audis bei der Diebesmafia beliebter als BMWs  - daher die Verkleidung


----------



## LuisWoo (24. April 2011)

Von der Strasse zurück in den Wald 








Jetzt mit Mountain-Goat


----------



## kris. (29. April 2011)

Schick! 

Aber kann es sein, das bei der Bremsleitung hinten eine Befestigung an der Strebe fehlt?


----------



## LuisWoo (29. April 2011)

Danke!

Nein, auf der Strebe habe ich nur einen Leitungssockel zum Befestigen. 
Extra nochmals nachgeschaut *puh* 
Die Leitung liegt aber an der Sitzstrebe an, steht also nicht weg. Ast hat sich noch keiner verheddert. 
Hab die Leitungen damals streng nach Anleitung der Yeti-Homepage verlegt


----------



## LuisWoo (29. April 2011)

nur eine Befestigung:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groovygrafix (1. Mai 2011)

Aloha,
hier auch nochmal meine oldschool Yeti Sammlung:


----------



## Tyler1977 (1. Mai 2011)

Seufz...mein Kokopelli #400 fehlt mir immer noch...

Schöne Bikes.

Ich musste das Wetter auch für eine ausgedehnte Morgenrunde nutzen. 







 

 



Der Phenom ist zur Probe am Bike, die Ergons ebenso. 
Während mein Hintern sich an etwas anderes als einen Flite erst gewöhnen muß sind die Ergons erstaunlich komfortabel und griffig...nur als Nachteil der Ergonomie und Bauart leider mordsklobig... 
Erstaunt bin ich auch über die neue Gummimischung der Nobby Nics. Zwar griffig, aber haltbar wie Conti Race Kings, also gar nicht. Werde die nächsten Monat für den Sommer gegen die Geax AKAs tauschen.


----------



## ma.schino (16. Mai 2011)

Ist zwar kein Bild - war aber ein schöner Trip zu meinen ehemaligen Hometrails. (Damals mit einem Yeti A.R.C - jetzt mit ASR-7)


----------



## kris. (16. Mai 2011)

Gerne mehr davon!


----------



## kris. (18. Mai 2011)

So, dann will ich auch mal wieder. Koko ist endlich "fertig".
Naja, so fertig wie ein Bike eben sein kann. Also gar nicht. 







Wer es noch größer mag, klickt hier.

Bremsleitungen werden gekürzt wenn ich mit mit dem Vorbau sicher bin.
Die Gabel steht auf der Abschuss-Liste, mir steht der Sinn eher nach einer Reba mit U-Turn von 85-115...

Die Geometrie ist total genial. Sehr beschleunigungsfreudig trotz des fast 2-Kilo-LRS, ruhiger Gradeauslauf und trotzdem bergab super agil um die Kurven zu werfen. Ein schön verspieltes Trailbike. 

Ich denke das mein Hardtail in Zukunft öfter im Keller bleibt.


----------



## RockyFlatline (1. Juni 2011)

yeti noton? hat damit schon jemand erfahrungen gemacht ?


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (1. Juni 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> yeti noton? hat damit schon jemand erfahrungen gemacht ?



Ich glaube, Du verwechselst da was: 

Yeti = amerikanischer Hersteller von geilen Rädern seit Urzeiten

YT = deutscher Händler mit Taiwan-Rahmen zu Billigstangeboten

Das Noton ist das hier:


----------



## kris. (1. Juni 2011)

Ich überlege auch seit 5 Minuten warum ich kein Yeti Noton kenne...


----------



## tommi101 (1. Juni 2011)

Falls jemand von Euch Interesse hat.....mein 575 muss leider gehen 





Incl. Hope Steuersatz in schwarz.......ggf. mit RS Pike 454 Coil U-turn
Rahmen ist nahezu neuwertig...keine Kratzer oder Macken.
Bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyFlatline (1. Juni 2011)

upps blamiert   naja egal ich will aufjedenfall ein Yeti...  könnt ihr mir was vorschlagen. was enduromäßiges


----------



## kris. (1. Juni 2011)

das ASR 7

www.yeticycles.com


----------



## kris. (3. Juni 2011)

und meil nichts so beständig ist wie die veränderung gab es kurzfristig eine neue gabel


----------



## Tyler1977 (3. Juni 2011)

Schön 

Am Holzstapel habe ich auch noch eines.
Jetzt mit gekürztem Gabelschaft, aufgeräumtem Cockpit und Geax AKA.











...von meinem alten Kokopelli HT hat doch noch etwas die Reise ans ARC geschafft


----------



## kris. (3. Juni 2011)

Holzstapel sind ein prima Hintergrund, oder?! 



Tyler1977 schrieb:


> ...von meinem alten Kokopelli HT hat doch noch etwas die Reise ans ARC geschafft



Wo bekommt man denn sein Porträt auf die Flasche gedruckt?


----------



## Tyler1977 (3. Juni 2011)

Als die Kanadier noch kultig waren haben die so einiges angestellt... 
Die Flasche hat schon einiges mitgemacht und ist immer noch cool.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerfahrer (6. Juni 2011)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Als die Kanadier noch kultig waren haben die so einiges angestellt...
> Die Flasche hat schon einiges mitgemacht und ist immer noch cool.



Und ich dachte immer, ich wär der einzige, der die Syncros Flasche von Anno Dunnemal noch im Einsatz hat.


----------



## Tyler1977 (6. Juni 2011)

Ich hab da sogar noch ein paar von in Reserve


----------



## RockyFlatline (6. Juni 2011)

Sieht kultig aus die trinkflasche


----------



## Tyler1977 (7. Juni 2011)

Komm zu Papa... 





Das Schwarze sieht unglaublich gut aus...
http://www.yeticycles.com/#/bikes/SB66/1/

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Yeti-SB-66-First-Look-2011.html


----------



## Don Trailo (8. Juni 2011)

http://www.singletrackworld.com/2011/06/new-yeti-sb-66/


 ja ganz schön die dinger
 hoffe das sie uns ein tolles 29er fs mit 130mm bescheren im 2012


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (8. Juni 2011)

Mir gefällt es auch sehr gut! Das einzige was ich bemängeln möchte ist das es für ein 150mm Bike nicht sehr leicht sein wird? Zumindest schaut es recht massiv aus. Gewichtsangaben gibt es noch keine?


----------



## Tyler1977 (8. Juni 2011)

7 Pfund inkl Dämpfer.
Ist aber auch kein Leichtbauracer. Die Carbonversion wird 1 Pfund leichter.


----------



## zauberer# (11. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht hat hier jemand Interesse an einem 2011er YETI ASR-5 Carbonrahmen in Gr.S ?





Hier der Link zu Ebay mit allen weiteren Infos:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120735460103&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCAE:1123


----------



## nitrous-20 (21. Juni 2011)




----------



## kris. (22. Juni 2011)

Ui, ein 25er... Glückwunsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi101 (22. Juni 2011)

Boah....wat ne Waffe!
Sehr stimminger Aufbau...gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut.
Den Preis möchte ich aber lieber nicht wissen


----------



## Don Trailo (22. Juni 2011)

sehr coool
für die wilden 
 die gabel in gelb wäre noch der ultimative knaller!


----------



## ma.schino (22. Juni 2011)

nitrous-20 schrieb:


>




Aaaaaargh ! Ich bin ja so gut wie nie neidisch auf anderer Leute Bikes ---- aber jetzt ist es soweit


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (22. Juni 2011)

Gefällt mir auch extrem gut!  Eines der wenigen Dh Bikes die mich noch reizen würden.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (23. Juni 2011)

@kris
Schönes Kokopelllllli 

Das Rad reizt mich seit Jahren, irgendwann hol ich mir auch noch so eins.


----------



## kris. (23. Juni 2011)

Danke! 
Fährt sich saugeil. Kann ich nur empfehlen! 
Läuft einem aber leider nicht mehr sehr häufig über den Weg, solltest dich also beeilen...


----------



## Tyler1977 (7. Juli 2011)

Nach 2 Wochen muß der Thread mal wieder hoch...

Hat hier noch keiner das Big Top oder das neue 575 Update?

Der Downhilltraktor ist übrigens ganz große Klasse 
Schön aufgebaut und so kommt der Rahmen noch besser zur Geltung!


----------



## kris. (8. Juli 2011)

Schöne Bilder! 
Den Himmel passend zum Rahmen ausgesucht?!


----------



## Tyler1977 (8. Juli 2011)

Aber sicher doch 

Ich liebe Füssen/Vils, einfach eine mordsschöne Gegend und wenn man sich auskennt und den Schlössern fernbleibt sehr schöne Trails.
War an dem Tag eine Dreihüttentour, bei 30 Grad und der Otto Mayr Hütte aus drittem und letzten Gipfel hat's bei mir am letzten Anstieg aber fast zugemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (11. Juli 2011)

Tach zusammen,

hab ne kurze Zwischenfrage. Hat jemand von euch das Yeti-Logo (vorzugsweise der Yeti aufm Bike) als Grafik in möglichst guter Auflösung? Am besten als Vector-Datei?! Bei Google find ich nichts gescheites.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Don Trailo (11. Juli 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> hab ne kurze Zwischenfrage. Hat jemand von euch das Yeti-Logo (vorzugsweise der Yeti aufm Bike) als Grafik in möglichst guter Auflösung? Am besten als Vector-Datei?! Bei Google find ich nichts gescheites.
> 
> ...


im classicforum schon geguckt?


----------



## Waldwichtel (11. Juli 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> im classicforum schon geguckt?



Ich versuch´s mal, danke!


----------



## ma.schino (15. Juli 2011)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem 303 - gab kürzlich ein leichtes upgrade.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## kris. (15. Juli 2011)

Schöner Fussboden!


Und Türen.


Und Bike!


----------



## ma.schino (15. Juli 2011)

Hier gab´s auch ein paar kleine Veränderungen.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefly27 (10. September 2011)

Jetzt ist auch mein Yeti endlich fertig geworden:





Ist ein AS-R aus 2009 in Größe XXS.


----------



## Tyler1977 (10. September 2011)

Schön, mach mal Detailfotos.


----------



## kris. (10. September 2011)

donnerschlach ist des lütt. 

aber schick! 
detailbilder wären wirklich schön...


----------



## firefly27 (10. September 2011)

Danke!

Ich bin ja auch ziemlich lütt. 

Hier mal ein paar Details (sorry, ich bin eine Fotografier-Legasthenikerin mit einer ollen Knipskiste):



 

 

 





 

 



Achso, Gewicht ist ca. 9,5kg.


----------



## kris. (10. September 2011)

Schön stimmiger Aufbau.


----------



## Don Trailo (12. September 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> schön stimmiger aufbau.


 
 ja yeti weiss und blaue parts passen einfach


----------



## san_andreas (26. September 2011)

Nicht ganz on topic, aber könnte mal jemand was zum ASR 7 sagen ?
Mit dem gehe ich nämlich gerade schwanger.


----------



## Tyler1977 (26. September 2011)

Für den Einsatzzweck und den Federweg durchaus vielseitig. Fahre gelegentlich mit dem von einem Kumpel, der gerade noch etwas lieber sein 901er durch die Gegend prügelt. Das ASR7 taugt je nach Setup sogar durchaus für seichtere Touren je nach Setup, macht sich aber auch in den Alpen oder je nach Anspruch im Park gut. Mir als notorischem HT Fahrer hat es jedenfalls überraschend gut gefallen und die Rahmen sind ja momentan öfter mal im sale zu bekommen.


----------



## san_andreas (26. September 2011)

Eben, für 1400,- bei Crc finde ich es seeehr interessant.


----------



## ma.schino (27. September 2011)

Ich fahre auch ein ASR 7 und war anfangs wegen der Geometrie ein wenig skeptisch.

Es ist ein recht grosser Bock - sogar in M und die Winkel sind recht flach.
Anfangs hatte ich sorgen es könnte zu störrisch sein dem ist aber überhaupt nicht so.

Fahre eine 180er Talas und dadurch sind die Klettereigenschaften nicht die besten. Ich sag mal es reicht aus den ein oder anderen Berg hoch zu kommen aber lange, steile uphills sind nix.

Mit der 160er (die ich vorher verbaut hatte) ist es schon viel besser. 

Was mir an dem Rahmen gefällt ist die Vielseitigkeit du kannst ihn dank des Gewichts als enduro tourer aufbauen oder mit längerer Gabel und evtl Stahlfederdämpfer als freerider. 

Der Hinterbau hat ziemlich massiv rüberkommende Schwingen und 12 mm Steckachse.

Trotzdem wiegt mein freeridelastiger Aufbau zwischen 15und 16 kg was ich persönlich voll im Rahmen finde.

Von den Fahreigenschaften war ich nach anfänglicher Skepsis seeeeehr positiv überrascht. Stabil, kontrolliert aber nicht träge.

Meiner Meinung nach => kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (27. September 2011)

Danke, klingt gut !

Hast du den Rahmen gewogen ?


----------



## ma.schino (27. September 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Danke, klingt gut !
> 
> Hast du den Rahmen gewogen ?



Nur auf der Küchenwaage da kamen so etwa 3700g raus incl DHX Air.


----------



## san_andreas (27. September 2011)

Wie groß bist du ? Mit 1,85m hänge ich wie immer zwischen M und L.


----------



## ma.schino (27. September 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du ? Mit 1,85m hänge ich wie immer zwischen M und L.



bin so knapp an den 1,80m dran - würde bei dem Rahmen aber an Deiner Stelle wohl zu M tendieren. 
Fällt wie gesagt eher gross aus.


----------



## ma.schino (29. September 2011)

Es braut sich was zusammen.


----------



## san_andreas (29. September 2011)

Auspacken ! Sofort !


----------



## kris. (29. September 2011)

jaaaaa! auspack-zeremonie! 
bilder von jedem einzelnen schritt!!


----------



## ma.schino (29. September 2011)

gemach gemach !  

Es fehlt noch ein bisschen was.


----------



## InoX (30. September 2011)

Und bis dahin wird nicht ausgepackt? Du bist ja krass drauf. Ich pack immer schon fast aus wenn der Postbote noch vor mir steht. 

Was wiegt denn der ARC Rahmen in ner L? Wie fällt der aus? passt das bei 1,80 m Größe? Finde der Preis bei CRC ist sehr verlockend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (1. Oktober 2011)

Bei 1.80 definitiv ein M und kein L.


----------



## tommi101 (3. Oktober 2011)

ma.schino schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch ein ASR 7 und war anfangs wegen der Geometrie ein wenig skeptisch.
> 
> Es ist ein recht grosser Bock - sogar in M und die Winkel sind recht flach.
> Anfangs hatte ich sorgen es könnte zu störrisch sein dem ist aber überhaupt nicht so.
> ...



@andreas
falls die kaufentscheidung noch nicht gefallen ist:
ich bin auch 1,86m (SL 90cm) und hatte mir im frühjahr den ASR 7 in L gekauft...da ich halt ziemlich lange beine hab. 
ergebnis: ich habe den rahmen wieder ziemlich schnell verkauft, da ich bei bergauffahrt mit ausgezogener sattelstütze soweit hinter dem tretlager saß, dass das vr ständig gestiegen ist. dazu kam noch, dass der dhx air bei meinem gewicht (netto 90kg) sehr weit im sag hängt (bei über 250psi), was den eindruck sehr weit hinten zu sitzen nochmals verstärkt. 
vielleicht wäre ich mit einem M-rahmen glücklich geworden...mit dem L kam ich überhaupt nicht klar. bergab ist das Seven sicher eine macht...ich weiss nicht wie oft ich mir das video dazu auf der yeti-hp angeschaut habe 

URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/868879]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL

zum vergleich, auf meinem jetzigen enduro (in  L) sitze ich so wie ich mir das bei einem touren-enduro vorstelle...steilerer sitzwinkel zum hochkurbeln, nicht zu flacher lenkwinkel für agiles trailhandling.  ein enduro muss ja irgendwie alles ein bißchen können, sonst könnte man ja gleich zum freerider greifen


----------



## ma.schino (3. Oktober 2011)

InoX schrieb:


> Und bis dahin wird nicht ausgepackt? Du bist ja krass drauf. Ich pack immer schon fast aus wenn der Postbote noch vor mir steht.
> 
> Was wiegt denn der ARC Rahmen in ner L? Wie fällt der aus? passt das bei 1,80 m Größe? Finde der Preis bei CRC ist sehr verlockend.



Ok - ein bisschen hab ich schon mal angefangen.


----------



## ma.schino (3. Oktober 2011)

tommi101 schrieb:


> ein enduro muss ja irgendwie alles ein bißchen können, sonst könnte man ja gleich zum freerider greifen



Stimme zu - das Seven ist meiner Meinung nach auch eher freerider als Enduro - jedenfalls interpretiere ich das so und hab auch dementsprechend aufgebaut - für mich passt es.


----------



## kris. (3. Oktober 2011)

als enduro würden sich auch eher 575 und SB66 anbieten


----------



## InoX (14. Oktober 2011)

hm das ist ja schade weil crc hat den nur noch in ner L und sonst in ner S. Ich mag ja Bikes eh etwas kleiner da sie dann quirliger sind aber ne S scheint mir doch sehr klein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma.schino (22. November 2011)

Es kommt halt immer anders als man denkt!


----------



## nitrous-20 (22. November 2011)

Oh! Da wirst du viel Freude damit haben! Bin schon auf den fertigen Aufbau gespannt


----------



## LockeTirol (24. November 2011)




----------



## InoX (25. November 2011)

Sehr schönes Teil. Was wiegt denn solch ein Aufbau? Ist die gabel noch mit Elastomeren? Hab bei der alten Technik keine Ahnung aber finde es sehr spannend.  Heute wird man ja nur noch belächelt wenn man viel Farbe am Rad hat. Das finde ich etwas schade.


----------



## LockeTirol (25. November 2011)

Das bike wiegt komplett Ca.12kg. Die Gabel hat elastomere, aber nicht mehr die originalen.


----------



## InoX (25. November 2011)

wie fährt sich sone Gabel? Ich stell mir das immer wie ein Flummi vor


----------



## LockeTirol (25. November 2011)

Die Gabel fährt sich schon echt ******** aber das gehört halt dazu. Das bike ist ja eh nur noch zum liebhaben auf dem Radweg an sonnigen Sonntagen


----------



## InoX (25. November 2011)

hab ichs doch gewusste


----------



## Tobirace (17. Januar 2012)

...


----------



## mrwulf (17. Januar 2012)

Servus Tobirace,

Du trennst Dich also auch von Deinem Kokopelli? Es tut schon ein wenig weh, aber auch ich habe mir ein neues Bike zugelegt (RM Element RSL - sehr nettes Bike) und ich werde mich von meinem treuen Kokopelli 20,5" trennen, da einfach drei Bikes nicht im Wohnzimmer hängen können und für den Keller das Yeti zu schade ist!
















Federweg hinten 98mm vorne durch die Reba Team 100mm, ein super Marathon Fully, welches nun meiner Neuanschaffung weichen muss.


Das Yeti Kokopelli ist der kleine Ableger vom AS-R und nicht umsonst KULT Hier findet Ihr die Bewertungen von anderen Bikern auf mtbr.com:
http://www.mtbr.com/cat/bikes/xc-suspensio/yeti-cycles/kokopelli-as/prd_362836_1526crx.aspx

http://www.mtbr.com/cat/older-categories-bikes/2003-full-suspension/yeti-cycles/kokopelli-as/prd_362138_1509crx.aspx


Und noch einen Test aus dem Mountainbike Magazin (den vollständigen Artikel habe ich als .pdf und kann ich sehr gerne auf Wunsch versenden):

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/yeti-kokopellis-a-s.40526.2.htm



*Ich nehme allerdings ein paar der Teile meines Yetis mit auf mein neues Bike*, daher ändern sich im Gegensatz zum gezeigten Foto ein paar Sachen (die Reba Team ist mittlerweile mattschwarz, *Schaltung kommt eine neue XT 10-fach, Sattel, Cockpit, Laufradsatz neuer DT X1600)*. Vorteil ist, dass hierdurch ganz viele NEUWERTIGE Teile ans Bike kommen die insgesamt nur rund 300km am neuen Rocky  bewegt worden sind. Bilder vom dann fertigen Aufbau kommen in der nächsten Woche (diese Woche zu viel um die Ohren, als dass ich abends noch die Lust zum Schrauben habe ;-)

Hier nun die vollständige Ausstattungsliste, *neuwertige Teile sind extra mit (NEU!) gekennzeichnet und die Einzelpreise sind auch aufgeführt, falls das Kokopelli doch in Einzelteilen besser verkauft werden kann als ein das zusammengebaute Yeti.* Super Bike mit seinen ca. 11,5 kg und ein Stück Bike Kult mit neuwertiger Shimano XT 10-fach Schaltung und leichter und funktionaler Marathon Ausstattung. 







*Als Gesamtbike VHB 1489,- *


Viele Grüße aus Düsseldorf ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (17. Januar 2012)

Öi, wollt ihr mich ganz alleine als Kokopelli-Besitzer hier zurücklassen?! Schämt euch! 

@tobirace  ist es ein S oder ein M?


----------



## Tobirace (17. Januar 2012)

Hallo kris.
also ich bin das Koko sehr gern gefahren aber nichtsdestotrotz gehts wahrscheinlich Jedem hier im Forum irgendwann so, dass man einfach zu viel Räder aber zu wenig Platz und zu wenig Zeit für die schönen Dinge hat.
Grüße 
Rene


----------



## san_andreas (17. Januar 2012)

Ein Yeti für ein Scott hergeben ?


----------



## ma.schino (20. März 2012)

Hier mal ein Update Gewicht jetzt knapp 15 kg


----------



## argh (20. März 2012)

wow. imposant...


----------



## Tyler1977 (7. Juni 2012)

Die Tage am Schliersee...









Treibstoff gab es an der Schliersbergalm auch noch, nur die Kamera hat den Weg zum Spitzingsee nicht überlebt.


----------



## zagato (7. Juni 2012)

.....


----------



## InoX (8. Juni 2012)

Passt das Rad in deinen Wagen rein? Wieso hast du eigentlich nur beim Aussuchen des Rades Geschmack bewiesen?


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Juni 2012)

Wieso ist das Bild verschwunden? Für den Rest: ein Yeti neben irgendeinem Ferrari...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

